# [HELP] Powerbook G4 très très lent



## jaipi (13 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Mon powerbook G4 OSX10.3.9 867MHz 640Mo est tout d'un coup extrèmement lent au démarrage et  à l'utilisation. Il est inutilisable

J'ai au démarrage l'icone d'abscence de OS après un carré avec la terre en dessin.. ?...
J'ai réparé deux fois les autorisations (des messages d'erreurs indiquant qu'il a utilisé d'autre code d'accès)
Mon lecteur CD interne est maze (cd coincé dedans..) j'ai un lecteur externe
Il n'y a rien dans "compte/démarrage" de particulier

A l'aide !!! svp...


----------



## jaipi (13 Novembre 2006)

Personne ? J'ai vraiment besoin d'aide.. sinon je sors le marteau....


----------



## g.robinson (13 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour
Je n'ai pas connu ce problème mais je commencerai par un coup d'Onyx.
http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#OUTILS
Il t'aidera en envoyant pour toi tous les scripts de maintenances etc...
Tu trouveras sur ce site, une mine d'or, tous les détails.
Bonne chance


----------



## pacis (14 Novembre 2006)

*jaipi >* tu as une icone au démarrage ou des disk/errors ? 

il faudrait savoir !! :hein:


----------

